# Bramble Berry Haul Vid



## Shannon_m (Mar 20, 2013)

I know this is posted in the Photo Gallery and there isn't a photo in here, but there is no Video Gallery and I didn't want to get yelled at again (lol), so I put it in here. 

Anyway here is a short-ish video of my Bramble Berry haul. I got my order today and since I had so many fragrances in my order, I thought I would share them with you.

Video deleted - please move videos to the video gallery.


----------



## danahuff (Mar 20, 2013)

Hmm, you raise a valid point. Maybe we need a video gallery? What say the moderators?

Oh my gosh, Lovespell smells so good. I have NG's version, and it's dead-on to the VS scent. I suspect the BB version is, too, though I haven't used theirs. Non-Discoloring Vanilla. :shock: I didn't know there was such a thing. I'm going to have to try Kentish Rain. I loved their OMH FO, but NG's is good, too. I tend to order more from NG because they are closer to me, so shipping is faster and cheaper than BB, but I love BB.

I had Anjou Pear Blossom from NG and absolutely loved it. I definitely thought it was a more pear-like fragrance.

I have wondered what Dragon's Blood smelled like. So many folks seem to use that one, but it sounded scary to me! :???:

I like BB's oxides.


----------



## Shannon_m (Mar 20, 2013)

There are few scents which I feel "obligated" to carry due to popular tastes which I really hate and Patchouli is one of them... the other is Lavender. I really hate them both. For the most part Lavender smells like camphor to me and Patchouli smells dirty and gritty. I have found one Lavender blend I liked and it smelled more citrus to me than anything which is probably why I liked it (I have a great fondness for citrus) and I know Dragons Blood has Patchouli in it so I was very wary but I actually like it.


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thank you FO sharing this haul Shannon. You reviewed some products I was interested in so it's nice to get a review. . I hope you feel better soon!

And I second the video gallery idea Dana put forth. It's like a soapmaking video encyclopedia. .


----------



## Badger (Mar 20, 2013)

We get to listen to Shannon snorking ;-)  Looks like a really nice haul.  I would love to be able to get a whole bunch of scents, but the budget does not allow it right now.  I am getting them mostly one at a time.  I love Dragon's Blood, and BBs Dragon's Blood was one of my first FOs


----------



## danahuff (Mar 20, 2013)

I just LOOOOOVE lavender. I guess things smell different to different people, kind of like how cilantro tastes like soap to some people. Not me. I love it. http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/14/dining/14curious.html?_r=0


----------



## Shannon_m (Mar 20, 2013)

I love Cilantro and I know some people who hate it and one of the funniest is a guy who grew up in Mexico and hates tomatoes, cilantro and onion. He doesn't eat much salsa... maybe he burnt himself out on it when he was younger.


----------



## Badger (Mar 20, 2013)

I don't like many flowery scents very much, but I do like lavender.  It is nice that most of the people that I will be making soaps for are not really into floral scents that much, so I can manage to get through with making some soaps that are more herbal, spicy or woodsy for now


----------



## ruby61 (Mar 20, 2013)

Shannon thanks for sharing.  I love watching video hauls, its great to see them.  I love bb though the shipping is high but you can't beat some of their products.  I was wondering about the strawberry, I am looking for a good strawberry for an event here called strawberry days  and pairing it with the champagne would be awesome.  I hate patchouli too but plan on putting out a couple products because I have some customers that love it. I just don't like hippy smells.   Definitely will try the dragons blood,I have been afraid to try it.  I do just  love hay smell in the field so maybe I will like it.  I use the omh from sweet cakes and got a sample last week from bb have not compared them.  Does it have a distinct almond smell to it, hate the omh's  that disticnly smell almond powerful.  Thank you again.  I am putting an order in with bb for some colorants tommorow, can't help it if I throw a few scents in their as well.  I am scent addicted.  I have too many I am waiting to soap with but can't help buy more and more and more....


----------



## ruby61 (Mar 20, 2013)

By the way love lavender if it is paired with some other florals like violet, lilac and sometimes even a drop or two of lime.  I do like bb lavender bouquet f/o but prefer to mix my own.  If i buy 40/42 it is way too strong and needs some other notes to it for me to love it.


----------



## Relle (Mar 20, 2013)

Shannon_m said:


> I know this is posted in the Photo Gallery and there isn't a photo in here, but there is no Video Gallery and I didn't want to get yelled at again (lol), so I put it in here.
> 
> Anyway here is a short-ish video of my Bramble Berry haul. I got my order today and since I had so many fragrances in my order, I thought I would share them with you.


 
Shannon there is a video gallery at the very top of the page under where it says SMF.


----------



## Shannon_m (Mar 20, 2013)

Badger said:


> I don't like many flowery scents very much, but I do like lavender.  It is nice that most of the people that I will be making soaps for are not really into floral scents that much, so I can manage to get through with making some soaps that are more herbal, spicy or woodsy for now



You know... for a girl I sure don't like floral either. My mom used to wear this perfume when I was a little girl called Anais Anais, and that's the closest to floral that I've ever liked, and it's not that floral lol. 



ruby61 said:


> Shannon thanks for sharing.  I love watching video hauls, its great to see them.  I love bb though the shipping is high but you can't beat some of their products.  I was wondering about the strawberry, I am looking for a good strawberry for an event here called strawberry days  and pairing it with the champagne would be awesome.  I hate patchouli too but plan on putting out a couple products because I have some customers that love it. I just don't like hippy smells.   Definitely will try the dragons blood,I have been afraid to try it.  I do just  love hay smell in the field so maybe I will like it.  I use the omh from sweet cakes and got a sample last week from bb have not compared them.  Does it have a distinct almond smell to it, hate the omh's  that disticnly smell almond powerful.  Thank you again.  I am putting an order in with bb for some colorants tommorow, can't help it if I throw a few scents in their as well.  I am scent addicted.  I have too many I am waiting to soap with but can't help buy more and more and more....


 
Bramble berry's Strawberry smells like strawberry candy rather than strawberries, which is fine. Most people can pick out a candy-ish strawberry faster than a true strawberry which I imagine would be hard to find anyway. 

The Dragon's Blood is very nice. It has that sweet earthy smell that reminds me of hay... it might not remind anyone else of hay, especially those that are around hay a lot (I am not lol). 

I'm totally addicted to FO's and EO's as well,  I can't help myself. I had to reorganize my stash once I got this order in because the box I kept them all in was too small. 



ruby61 said:


> By the way love lavender if it is paired with some other florals like violet, lilac and sometimes even a drop or two of lime.  I do like bb lavender bouquet f/o but prefer to mix my own.  If i buy 40/42 it is way too strong and needs some other notes to it for me to love it.



In an effort to find a Lavender I like, I got 2 samples from Bramble Berry, one was the Lavender Forest and the other was Lavender Bouquet. Now while I will admit that the Lavender Bouquet is better than just regular Lavender EO,  it's not much better in my opinion. I happen to really like the Lavender Forest. It's mixed with something citrusy that gives it a sweeter less astringent note that I can deal with lol.


----------



## Shannon_m (Mar 20, 2013)

Relle9 said:


> Shannon there is a video gallery at the very top of the page under where it says SMF.



I stand corrected... ugh smh I didn't see that!


----------



## Shannon_m (Mar 20, 2013)

Just to give you an idea of how addicted to FO/EO I really am... 







The two white capped bottles at the bottom aren't FO/EO at all but Oat Extract... the white cap in the middle is my huge bottle of Lavender EO which I hate. The two clear bottles with white caps are knock off fragrances which are NOT suitable for CP soaps (ask me how I know...) and all the small ones off to the far left are either samples or the small 1 oz try-it-size bottles... some of those are partially empty =(

All the ones outside the box on the far right are empty and need to be reordered.


----------



## danahuff (Mar 20, 2013)

Shannon_m said:


> I stand corrected... ugh smh I didn't see that!



Me too (duh).


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Mar 20, 2013)

danahuff said:


> I just LOOOOOVE lavender. I guess things smell different to different people, kind of like how cilantro tastes like soap to some people. Not me. I love it. http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/14/dining/14curious.html?_r=0



Me & My son. Another odd taste is fresh Mangos....they taste like pine.


----------



## Mommysoaper (Mar 20, 2013)

I hate the smell of lavender right out OTB, but when I make in milk soap it gets a sweetness to it I like.  I have quite a stash of EOs and FOs too.  I made myself promise not to buy any more until I use up alot!  I wonder who came up with the name "Dragon's Blood" if the scent smells like hay....Funny!  I'm not a fan of patchouli either but my daughter's dance teacher requested some soap made with patchouli so I made some.  Still not my fave, but I think I'm getting used to the scent now that it has been curing in the dining room for the last month.


----------



## Badger (Mar 21, 2013)

I like mixing lavender with citrus scents, especially lemon or lemongrass.  That is quite the collection Shannon!!  I am slowly working my way to having a reasonable collection, but it is going to be a while.  I figure I can buy a scent with the orders I already have to put in.  I ordered next months oils today and put in a cedarwood sage scent with it.


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 21, 2013)

Good collection Shannon, thanks for sharing!


----------

